# echo chain saw?



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a echo chain saw which is about 1yr old. I tried to start it yesterday and the pull cord was real hard. it would be out but no way it was going to start. 
Any ideas what it might be.


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

Pull the plug and make sure the cylinder is not full of fuel and check the brake


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks icspts, now that you mention it, it does feel like the brake is on. I will check it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Almost all small 2 stroke engines (weedeaters, chain saws, etc) are hard to pull on the first couple of pulls....don't know why but they are. Just pull it a few times to the extent that it will let you and it should free up and you should be able to pull it freely.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*chain saw*

OK, I checked the brake and it is working fine. 
I pulled the plug and it was dry.
When i remove the plug it pulls fine but when i put the plug back in, it pulls real hard again. Any more suggestions. Thanks, Al


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I would try pulling the valve and putting a little bit of oil in there and working it around. I know when i cleaned out the inside of my weedeater with carb cleaner it was hard the first couple of pulls due to no oil in the cylinder.


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Check your muffler for any obstruction. It sounds like your exhaust port is plugged. A mud dauber probably found him a nice new home. Same thing happened to my weadeater and that was it.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

some chain saws have a compression release built in that make it easier to pull. If your saw has one, it may be stuck closed.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. will check the above.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*CS*



Team S.A. Blue said:


> Thanks guys. will check the above.


 Have you tried it without Chain ON....CVA34


----------

